# Suggest some good PSU in Rs.3500



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 25, 2015)

I previously used an iball PSU and want to replace it with a good one.
As i don't have the proper technical knowledge on PSU compatibility so I've uploaded this iball psu picture for your reference which was installed in my cpu.
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/25/465c8c0990e0e5b72b350179bdd45eab.jpg
cabinet- frontech rough
Mobo- gigabyte H81M-S1 
i3 4130
2 gb ram
500GB WD HDD
No gpu

I use my pc for gaming and internet purpose.
Plz help me choosing a good psu under my budget.
thank u


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

get Antec VP500P for 3.1-3.2k

How can you use your pc for gaming on 2 GB ram without any gpu? 
get a 750 Ti and add a 4 gb ram too.


----------



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I'll upgrade the gpu and ram in the near future.


----------

